# Montgomery Ward Transmatic help(MTD type)



## logo (May 21, 2015)

Hello. I'm asking for some advise with this Montgomery Ward riding mower\lawn tractor. I believe it's around 1980, in really good shape, 11hp briggs single cyc. now, I understand it's an MTD underneath, as it's almost exactly like my personal 1987 Ranch King(i know. i know. i need to up grade from the MTD brand but they are cheap and easy to find parts) here's the question on this mower: on the "transmatic transmission" it shifts from Forward-neutral-reverse REALLY DIFFICULTLY! I believe it to be in a pulley or drive belt related issue, but these are a few thoughts I have on it: I lubed the directional shaft(where it enters the rear transmission\axle housing) I tightened up the brake(it was hardly coming to a stop when brake\clutch is depressed. I know former owner claimed it broke a drive belt once a year(could he have put too short of a new belt on?) Is there an iddler pulley that isn't letting enough slack on the drive belt when the clutch\brake is depressed? Other then that issue, it is a REALLY clean machine, and almost ready to sell. Also, head lights don't work. no measured voltage going to the headlight switch(engine running) I found the plug coming off the engine, has two wires, one's red(gives well over 12.8 volts at full speed) other is white wire(looks like it might go to the headlight switch. thanks for your time and input fellow wrenchers! I'll post more about it at a later time after I get these two issues resolved.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds like a rusty/crusty detent ball keeping the shift fork from switching gears. You may need to take apart the transaxle & clean/lube it all up. See my Troybilt Pony post. There was a gallon of water in the trans mucking everyyhing up. Also, file down sharp edges on the shift tork & anywhere else necessary to restore proper function.


----------

